# New bike shop alert!



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Santa Monica Mtns Cyclery on Ventura Blvd. in Woodland Hills. My husband and I stopped there today on our bike ride. Nice new shop. They just opened last Wednesday and are still getting their product in. 

They carry Capo and Colnagos. 

I bought some knee warmers. 10% discount to SFV Bike Club members.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

il sogno said:


> Santa Monica Mtns Cyclery on Ventura Blvd. in Woodland Hills. My husband and I stopped there today on our bike ride. Nice new shop. They just opened last Wednesday and are still getting their product in.
> 
> They carry Capo and Colnagos.
> 
> I bought some knee warmers. 10% discount to SFV Bike Club members.


http://www.smmcyclery.com/ 


also Bike Effect in Santa Monica on Broadway near Lincoln.


And Red Your Dead just opened a fixie shop on Ventura in Studio City.


What soft economy


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Hollywood said:


> http://www.smmcyclery.com/
> 
> *
> And Red Your Dead just opened a fixie shop on Ventura in Studio City.
> ...


Yeah, The Spoke, right? I drove by that place last week.


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

Nice shops, will need to stop by next time through the valley.


----------

